# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Znaczna cytoliza lub autoliza- co oznacza?

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam otrzymałam dzisiaj wynik cytologii plynnej oto on: Ocena techniczna rozmazu
ODPOWIEDNI DO OCENY WARUNKOWO
znaczna cytoliza lub autoliza
Ocena ogólna rozmazu
obraz cytologiczny w granicach normy
WYNIK
UJEMNY
martwi mnie wystepowanie znacznej cytolizy lub autolizy. dodam ze we wrzesniu chorowalam na grzybice w pazdzierniku robilam badanie i wynik negatywny czyli grzybicy nie mam wiec o co chodzi z ta cytoliza? wymaz polozna pobierala mi 29 pazdziernika a na wyniku data zlecenia jest 30 pazdziernika czy moze to oznaczac ze dopiero na drugi dzien dala moja probke do badania i stad tacytoliza? jakie dzialania dalej powinnam podjac? dziekuje i prosze o szybka odpoweidz

----------

